# Messumformer Mikroampere in Normsignal  0/4..20ma  oder 0..10V



## edi (6 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Messumformer der mir das Ionisationssignal das an einem Gasfeuerungsautomaten ( Kromschröder IFS 135B)  anliegt in ein Normsignal 0/4..20ma  oder 0..10V umwandelt.
Das Ionisationssignal liegt lt.Hersteller im Bereich 1....22 Mikroampere . 
Der Umformer müßte eine allseitige galvanische Trennung haben da lt.Kromschröder 220 V an der 
Ionistaionsleitung liegen ( wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ).

Bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" wie Phoenix ,Knick ,Rinck habeich nichts gefunden.


----------



## dalbi (6 November 2011)

Hi,

mit einem Operationsverstärker und paar Widerständen könnte man den Strom wandeln.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Metabastler (7 November 2011)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber das ist nicht einfach. Nicht weil man das nicht messen könnte. Sondern weil ich vermute, dass der Sensor selbst ein eigensicheres, geprüftes Element ist, und die Strommessung einen Eingriff in die Sicherheitsfunktionen darstellt.


----------



## Mobi (7 November 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.kometec.de/einbaumessger...-ausgang-20-ma-420-ma-10-v-bitte-waehlen.html
Messbereich kannste wählen. Wahrscheinlich dann 30µA.


----------



## edi (7 November 2011)

Hallo,

das Gerät von Kometec scheint geeignet. 

Selber basteln wollte ich nicht , weil ja da auch noch die galvanische Trennung eine Rolle spielt....
Ein Eingriff in die Sicherheitsfunktion liegt denke nicht vor , lt Hersteller darf ja an dieser Position auch ein " normales " Mikroamperemeter" eingschleift werden.,,,,,


----------



## Metabastler (8 November 2011)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Gerät von Kometec scheint geeignet.
> 
> ...



Das 'normale' µA hängt ja auch galvanisch getrennt drin , hat kein Problem mit 230V bias und wird im beaufsichtigten Betrieb nur kurzzeitig eingeschleift. 
Ich würde mal den Hersteller (auch des Sensors) kontakten und gezielt nach Eignung für diese Anwendung fragen. Wenn's dann nicht geht (zB. wg. Rückwirkungen durch kapazitive Einkopplungen) einpacken und zurückschicken.

Nach Datenblatt ist der kleinste Meßbereich 500µA, aber ich hab's nur überflogen. 

Gruß Henrik


----------



## orion (8 November 2011)

hi,
wir benutzen für solche Fälle folgendes Produkt.

WAS/WAZ4 PRO DC/DC

http://catalog.weidmueller.com/proc...29D?groupId=("group3412503265322")&page=Group


----------



## edi (9 November 2011)

Hallo,

Messbereich scheint aber bei diesem Gerät erst ab 0,1 ma ( also 100 Mikroampere ) loszugehen.
Ich brauch aber 1 Mikroampere.....bis ca 30 Mikroampere


----------



## mariob (10 November 2011)

Interessant,
da darf man scheinbar tatsächlich selbst frickeln und das bei Gas :sm14:. Frage, was hast Du vor, scheinbar genügt Dir ja keine Gut / Schlecht Erkennung? Alternativ ein Feuerungsautomat, der die gewünschten Parameter brauchbar gleich mit erfüllt?

Gruß
Mario


----------

